# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ku mund të shkarkoj lojra falas?

## Nickmaster

Di ndonjeri ndonje website ku mund te daunlosh lojra por jo me software, qe te te kerkoje software. Ose jo si disa qe thone "Download FREE Games for your PC" dhe pastaj pasi e daunlon te thote "Only $1.99/month or $5/month". Prandaj ne qofte se mund te me thote njeri per keto dhe ku ti gjej

----------


## No`FeaR

une di nje adrese eshte:   "www.download.com"
shko ne games dhe atie i ke te ter lojat

----------


## Reiart

Provoje nje here ketu: www.popcap.com kushedi gjen dicka qe te ben pune. Bofsh qef.

----------


## Nickmaster

Faleminderit qe te dy per pergjigjet. T edyja website-t ishin te mrekullueshme.
Faleminderit edhe njehere! Dhe ju kerkoje ndjese per vonesen e pergjigjes.

----------


## Exotica13

uproar games beje search esh shuem e mire si adrese me pelqen shume .

----------


## Fiori

Une nuk jam shume pas lojrave megjithate kur jam ne ore te mira shkoj tek http://www.klov.com/ nuk jane lojra shume te veshtira por mendoj se ja vlejne dhe te bejne per te qeshur  :buzeqeshje:  

Pershendetje!

----------


## foxy

e dini qe lojrat e komp ju bejne shuem dem ...!!!

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Shko ne www.kazaa.com dhe mund te Downloadesh lojra, filma, muzik, programe, etj etj etj gratis. Provoje edhe do thuash pastaj sa e mire qe eshte.

----------


## Nickmaster

O foxy po nuk ngela pas lojrave une, thjesht doja te dija nje site te mire me lojra te ndryshme-

Kazaa nuk me pelqen...!
<<<>>>

----------


## T68

Une para nje jave mora Splinter Cell te tre CD-te. I dogja dhe tani e kam... por mu deshen rreth 5 dite per tu shkarkuar komplet, nga Kazaa behet fjale, ndersa ato te tjerat tip emule ose edonkey jane humbje kohe.

----------


## euzfor

Me mire bliji cd vete se kushtojn me pak sesa ti shkarkosh nga int.

----------


## T68

Pse kushtojne me pak? Une thjesht e lija Kazaan hapur ndersa isha duke bere gjera te tjera ne kompjuter. Kur s'me duhej e fikja. Kur e shikoja qe kisha kapur nje server te mire per shkarkim e lija nderzur per disa ore. CDR kushtojne rreth 50 cent secili. Korendi me vjen rreth 50-60 ne muaj me perdorim normal te kompjuterit dhe cdo gjeje tjeter ne shtepi. DSL ben nja 45 dollare dhe une ate e perdor jo vetem per shkarkim lojrash. Nese do behej llogaria, e vetmja gje qe harxhohet eshte pak kohe deri sa te gjesh serverat e sakte, berja e .cue files dhe djegja ne CD burner.

----------


## AK-47

Per lojra Flash ke www.miniclip.com atje edhe luhen lojra online edhe behen download!Kurse per lojra MS Dos ke www.dosgamesarchive.com!

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> _Postuar më parë nga PETRO NINI LUAR_ 
> *Shko ne www.kazaa.com dhe mund te Downloadesh lojra, filma, muzik, programe, etj etj etj gratis. Provoje edhe do thuash pastaj sa e mire qe eshte.*


*E kam provuar kazaa-n, po nuk me pelqen dhe aq shume... eshte e ngadalte, plus qe nuk dalin te pastra ato downloads...*

----------


## Amarildo_18

per lojra kerko te kazaa neqofse ek cd/rw dawnload the image of the game you want and burn it uusing alcholer 120 program qe kopjon lorjra 1:1 copy

----------


## informacione

Nqs e ke llafin per flash edhe arcade games futu ketu: 

www.lojrafalas.com
www.lojraonline.com

Te e para ka rreth 500 lojra ndersa te e dyta 1300 lojra flash. Te gjitha falas.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ca si vone kjo pergjigja... ja 4 vjet, hehe.

----------


## pellumbi

te gjitha llojet e lojerave mund ti gjeni ne katz.to
aty cfare nuk gjeni

kaloni bukur

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> te gjitha llojet e lojerave mund ti gjeni ne katz.to
> aty cfare nuk gjeni
> 
> kaloni bukur


Faqje e mire por si gjthe te tjerat perfundon ne rapidshare.

----------


## Fabio_gr

epo pak lodhje humbje kohe dhe pritje mendoj se ja vlejne apo jo Ditmir? Pasi ato lojra qe ne kerkojme dhe duam te luajme jane te shtrenjta(ne vlere monetare)
e rendesishme pas shume "oresh"mos te dali ndonje error thuaj :buzeqeshje:

----------

